# How Are These Code Compliant??



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

They look kinda cool, but they're expensive as h*ll. But I wonder how they meet accesibility requirements for the splice.


http://bocci.ca/collection/22/

Apparently, you drywall or panel over the coverplate, leaving just the receptacle exposed.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Look closer:

http://bocci.ca/collection/22/gallery/index/1601


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Ah. Righto. It seems that the receptacle slides out. Thanx.


This was a complete waste of a thread. My bad.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

How does one address the TR issue?


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Look closer still.

http://bocci.ca/collection/22/tech-specs/


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Look closer still.
> 
> http://bocci.ca/collection/22/tech-specs/





bocci said:


> Is there a tamper-resistant outlet?
> 
> Yes, the 22.3.7 (15A) and the 22.3.8 (20A), which will be market ready in the near future.


Translation....no, there isn't a TR device....but I did enjoy the spin :laughing:


----------



## SemiRetiredEL (Nov 24, 2009)

$75 per receptacle, not TR, no mention of NRTL listing.. I pass.:no:


----------



## HARRY304E (Jan 18, 2011)

SemiRetiredEL said:


> $75 per receptacle, not TR, no mention of NRTL listing.. I pass.:no:


Congratulations ..:thumbup:


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

SemiRetiredEL said:


> $75 per receptacle, not TR, no mention of NRTL listing.. I pass.:no:


Does anyone know how to navigate though a website?

Hint: There's usually more than ONE page to a website. The heading "Tech Specs & FAQ" is one tip-off.



> Is the 22 series UL approved?
> 
> The 22 receptacle is approved to UL Standards by CSA. As we are a Canadian company, CSA and UL standards are entirely harmonized.


----------

